# whats worse? have a dog sink its tooth into your finger?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

or having a dog sink its tooth into your finger and start tugging not knowing he's got a hold of you.. ouch!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Yep. That's hurt right there


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. i found out how good it feels about and hour ago


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

dangint one of the pups i assume lol little fellas


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ooo I hated the stage where they didn't know any better or didn't realize the expression on my face was OUUUCHHHHH. Hope its not too bad for ya right now!! lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

pups?? more like 1.5yrs old

guy on the right..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

damn him!!! lol Old enough to know better the punk!!  still say OUCH


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

ouchie... sounds like it would really hurt


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

oh and look. he's the one that looks like he would always be like... "ummm didn't do it boss" lolol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ouch that hurts, Loki has gotten me a few times while playing with him , just gets too excited and doesnt realize he grabbed me. He is usually 10 steps off chasing the ball before he looks back to hear me cursing him lol. And the finger is horrible it always feels like its 10 x worse then what it is, I hate that throbbing pain it gives. Crazy dogs, think they could watch out a bit better ? lol.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

well im gonna beat ya by 100x... my buddies 5 year old hound went ballistic and was trying to dominate/mount my leg & i kept pushing him off with a big NO but he didnt get the message and grabbed my nether region... :curse::snap::stick:
Its just a flesh wound but he broke skin and i been walking like a bull rider all week... Beat that one...lol..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

roe1880 said:


> well im gonna beat ya by 100x... my buddies 5 year old hound went ballistic and was trying to dominate/mount my leg & i kept pushing him off with a big NO but he didnt get the message and grabbed my nether region... :curse::snap::stick:
> Its just a flesh wound but he broke skin and i been walking like a bull rider all week... Beat that one...lol..


Geeze, everything is always a competition with you guys LOL.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

awwww.....well the pain sux....but we all know he would never do that intentionally.....he would probably start crying if he realizes what he did....when my boy bites my nose in his frenzy of licking my face i say NO!! and then act hurt...so he comes and licks me to heal me....and it works...i know he knows......if u have that connection nothing needs to be said. 

hope it doesnt screw up your weekend pal....peace!!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Freakin' OUCH! I've been lucky - Ruby spits me out as soon as she gets me but she's not real drivey either.... Sorry you got caught.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> well im gonna beat ya by 100x... my buddies 5 year old hound went ballistic and was trying to dominate/mount my leg & i kept pushing him off with a big NO but he didnt get the message and grabbed my nether region... :curse::snap::stick:
> Its just a flesh wound but he broke skin and i been walking like a bull rider all week... Beat that one...lol..


:rofl:lmao!
Not really funny just lol picturing the bull rider walking and the beat that!lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Geeze, everything is always a competition with you guys LOL.


Lol @ anglebaby. I was just about to ask ceelint to post a pic of the finger...to see if he isn't just being a wuss...lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its pretty much healed shut now.. about a half inch long opening, not use how deep it was


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I got pics..... hahahahahahaaaaaa...
:rofl:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah not a fun feeling at all. If you ever get bit on the fingernail and it bleeds it takes quite awhile to grow out. God I hated answering that question, or "you've got something on your thumb"


----------

